# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [BETA]Release MultiTool V.1.0.0.1

## Rayz1177

Hello guys, I am a programmer for about 2 months ( haha ). But anyway I have been working on a application, and I got one done.

Features:
Temp Cleaner
Multiple SMTP E-mail Sender
Update feature

Let me know what you think, suggestions, criticism, anything is welcome.

####UPDATE 8/4/2012########
Added a PC TO Cell Option
#########################
###############UPDATE 8/6/2012#########
Added VB Forums register( With 99 Pre-made usernames for quick access)
###################################

###########FEATURES########
Small temp cleaner
Send a PC Email(Google,MSN,Yahoo) Currently.
PC -> Cell phone ( SMS ) (Alltel, Cingular, Boost, Nextel, Sprint, T-mobile, Verizon, Virgin Mobile) Currently.
in application updates!
VB Forums register
######################################

Screen Shot:

http://gyazo.com/5a97c8a6ece06af19891fd744fa59807c

Virus Scan:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/en/scanre...74beadb70f3828
( CLEAN )


Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?5uy0kggdj6wxx2v



********************************************************
FOR PEOPLE WHO ALREADY HAVE THE APPLICATION JUST RUN THE APPLICATION UPDATE, AND FILES WILL BE IN C\

FOR PEOPLE WHO DON'T, DOWNLOAD THE ONE IN THE THREAD, AND JUST UPDATE THE APPLICATION, TO GET THE LATEST.

*I do not take any responsibility for people who abuse the register, by mass registering. I intend to use this tool for a legit ease-of-use registration system ONLY.

*********************************************************







SOURCE: 




```
Form1:

Imports System.Net
Public Class Form1
    Private Sub Form1_Load(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        Dim webServer As New WebClient
        Dim TEXT As String = webServer.DownloadString("https://dl.dropbox.com/u/92212199/settings.ini")

        LBL_NUM_CURRENT.Text = My.Application.Info.Version.ToString
        LBL_NUM_UPDATED.Text = TEXT

    End Sub
    Private Sub ButtonX1_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles ButtonX1.Click
        Dim TEMPPATH As String = My.Computer.FileSystem.SpecialDirectories.Temp
        Dim TEMPFILES = My.Computer.FileSystem.GetFiles(TEMPPATH)

        For Each TMPfile In TEMPFILES
            On Error Resume Next
            My.Computer.FileSystem.DeleteFile(TMPfile)
            On Error Resume Next
        Next
        MessageBox.Show("Temp folder cleaned!", "Cleaned", MessageBoxButtons.OK)
    End Sub

    Private Sub ButtonX3_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles ButtonX3.Click
        LetsEmail.Show()
    End Sub

    Private Sub ButtonX2_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles ButtonX2.Click
        If LBL_NUM_CURRENT.Text < LBL_NUM_UPDATED.Text Then
            Dim DOWNLOAD As New WebClient
            DOWNLOAD.DownloadFile("https://dl.dropbox.com/u/92212199/MultiTool.zip", "C:\MultiTool.zip")
            MsgBox("Stored in C:\")
        Else
            MsgBox("No Update Avaliable")
        End If
    End Sub

   
    Private Sub AxWindowsMediaPlayer1_Enter(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles AxWindowsMediaPlayer1.Enter

    End Sub

    Private Sub ButtonX4_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles ButtonX4.Click
        SMS.Show()
    End Sub
End Class


LetsEmail:

Imports System.Net.Mail
Public Class LetsEmail

    Private Sub ButtonX1_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles ButtonX1.Click
        Dim MailMessage As New MailMessage()
        MailMessage.From = New MailAddress(TextBoxX4.Text)
        MailMessage.To.Add(TextBoxX3.Text)
        MailMessage.Subject = TextBoxX1.Text
        MailMessage.Body = TextBoxX2.Text

        Dim SMTPServerGmail As New SmtpClient("smtp.gmail.com")
        SMTPServerGmail.Port = 587
        SMTPServerGmail.Credentials = New System.Net.NetworkCredential(TextBoxX4.Text, TextBoxX5.Text)
        SMTPServerGmail.EnableSsl = True

        Dim SMTPServerLive As New SmtpClient("smtp.email.msn.com")
        SMTPServerLive.Port = 110
        SMTPServerLive.Credentials = New System.Net.NetworkCredential(TextBoxX4.Text, TextBoxX5.Text)
        SMTPServerLive.EnableSsl = True

        Dim SMTPServerYahoo As New SmtpClient("plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com")
        SMTPServerYahoo.Port = 465
        SMTPServerYahoo.Credentials = New System.Net.NetworkCredential(TextBoxX4.Text, TextBoxX5.Text)
        SMTPServerYahoo.EnableSsl = True



        Select Case ComboBoxEx1.Text
            Case "Gmail"
                Try
                    SMTPServerGmail.Send(MailMessage)
                    MessageBox.Show("Email Sent")
                Catch ex As Exception
                    MessageBox.Show(ex.Message)
                End Try
            Case "Yahoo"
                Try
                    SMTPServerYahoo.Send(MailMessage)
                    MessageBox.Show("Email Sent")
                Catch ex As Exception
                    MessageBox.Show(ex.Message)
                End Try
            Case "MSN"
                Try
                    SMTPServerLive.Send(MailMessage)
                    MessageBox.Show("Email Sent")
                Catch ex As Exception
                    MessageBox.Show(ex.Message)
                End Try
        End Select
    End Sub


    Private Sub LetsEmail_Load(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load

    End Sub
End Class

SMS:

Imports System.Net.Mail
Public Class SMS

    Private Sub ButtonX1_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles ButtonX1.Click
        Dim AnEmailMessage As New MailMessage
        Dim TheTelephoneNumber As String = TB_Number.Text
        Dim MyCarrier As String = CB_Carrier.Text
        Dim at As String = "@"

        AnEmailMessage.From = New MailAddress(TB_Username.Text)
        AnEmailMessage.To.Add(TheTelephoneNumber + at + MyCarrier)
        AnEmailMessage.Subject = (TB_Subject.Text)
        AnEmailMessage.Body = (TB_Body.Text)
        AnEmailMessage.Priority = MailPriority.High

        Dim SimpleSMTP As New SmtpClient("smtp.gmail.com")
        SimpleSMTP.Port = 587
        SimpleSMTP.EnableSsl = True
        SimpleSMTP.Credentials = New System.Net.NetworkCredential(TB_Username.Text, TB_password.Text)

        SimpleSMTP.Send(AnEmailMessage)
        MsgBox("The message was sent.", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Message Sent !")
    End Sub

    Private Sub CB_Carrier_SelectedIndexChanged(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles CB_Carrier.SelectedIndexChanged
        If CB_Carrier.Text = "message.alltel.com" Then
            MsgBox("Alltel", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Check")
        ElseIf CB_Carrier.Text = "txt.att.net" Then
            MsgBox("Cingular", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Check")
        ElseIf CB_Carrier.Text = "myboostmobile.com" Then
            MsgBox("Boost", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Check")
        ElseIf CB_Carrier.Text = "messaging.nextel.com" Then
            MsgBox("Nextel", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Check")
        ElseIf CB_Carrier.Text = "messaging.sprintpcs.com" Then
            MsgBox("Sprint", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Check")
        ElseIf CB_Carrier.Text = "tmomail.net" Then
            MsgBox("T-Mobile", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Check")
        ElseIf CB_Carrier.Text = "vtext.com" Then
            MsgBox("Verizon", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Check")
        ElseIf CB_Carrier.Text = "vmobl.com" Then
            MsgBox("VirginMobile", MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, "Check")
        End If
    End Sub


fRegister:

Public Class fRegister

    Private Sub fRegister_Load(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load

    End Sub

    Private Sub ButtonX1_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles ButtonX1.Click
        WebBrowser1.Document.GetElementById("regusername").SetAttribute("value", ComboBox1.Text)
        WebBrowser1.Document.GetElementById("password").SetAttribute("value", TextBox1.Text)
        WebBrowser1.Document.GetElementById("passwordconfirm").SetAttribute("value", TextBox2.Text)
        WebBrowser1.Document.GetElementById("email").SetAttribute("value", TextBox3.Text)
        WebBrowser1.Document.GetElementById("emailconfirm").SetAttribute("value", TextBox4.Text)
        WebBrowser1.Document.GetElementById("humanverify").SetAttribute("value", TextBox5.Text)
    End Sub
End Class
```

----------

